# Java Warning



## mr drinky (Jan 12, 2013)

How many are heading the warnings about disabling Java on their browsers? I know that this isn't the first warning about Java, but I did disable it yesterday, and I am starting realize what sites and parts of sites rely upon it. Since disabling it, I can't view embedded videos on KKF and I have to use Gmail in html view now. Of course, I can temporarily turn it it on if I want those features back. 

Just wondering.

k.


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 12, 2013)

i guess that depends on the browser you're using. what browser do you use? i use google chrome. seems to be the safest one out there.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 12, 2013)

I use Noscript with Firefox. You can add temporary or permanent permissions to allow particular sites to run scripts, and everyone else is blocked.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 12, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> i guess that depends on the browser you're using. what browser do you use? i use google chrome. seems to be the safest one out there.



Safari. 

k.


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 12, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> I use Noscript with Firefox.


This. NoScript + AdBlock, and my AV software's web shield plugin. I'm driving a tank through the interwebs.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jan 12, 2013)

I think the java thing they are talking about is apple related...


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 12, 2013)

What is this about?


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 12, 2013)

Apparently Homeland Security thought it a big enough risk to come out with a warning. From what I read, the hackers had included something to exploit a Java weakness in the equivalent of their software 'suite package'. And Oracle, which usually never deviates from its 4-month Java patch updates has agreed to fix it as soon as possible. 

k.


----------



## wsfarrell (Jan 12, 2013)

This kind of attack often takes the form of a popup that claims to be from Adobe, and asks if you want to update Adobe Acrobat or Reader. Alternatively, it looks like it comes from Microsoft and says your computer is infected, do you want to scan? Doesn't matter if you click Yes or No; if you click the popup it will embed itself in your computer and you will likely have to reformat your hard drive to get rid of it. 

The above solutions are good, but if you see such a popup the only safe thing to do is to immediately push and hold the On/Off button until the computer shuts down.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 13, 2013)

I missed this news item entirely. Thanks for the update--java now disabled on the home computers.


----------

